# N1 R34 Nismo Z Tune



## Leggy pete (Jun 12, 2002)

Lets see some pics of this work of art.


----------



## dinges (May 21, 2004)

http://www.nismo.co.jp/Z-tune/index.html


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

dinges said:


> http://www.nismo.co.jp/Z-tune/index.html


Sickening...


----------



## Snowgasm (Sep 10, 2004)

Well........ since I am going to win this years statelottery...... (20 mil. €).... put one on hold for me.....


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

In a fair world, everyone would have one


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Yes please.


----------



## DANI3L (Dec 31, 2004)

class car


----------



## Whitewheels (Nov 12, 2003)

BNR32 
Not as extreme but very very nice .....too


----------



## bat man (Jan 3, 2005)

wow very nice


----------



## R32_GODZILLA (Sep 24, 2003)

I've created a couple of wallpapers of the beautiful Nismo R34 GT-R Z-Tune. Here they are:


















Steve.


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Nice work! :smokin:


----------



## Typhoon (Oct 7, 2002)

That is an amazing car....


----------



## IanH (Nov 23, 2002)

Amazing how similar it looks to Cems old car (Nitos new one, lucky git ).

Should have copyrighted it mate


----------



## xsvoid (Sep 15, 2002)

*Anyone know the name of those blacnk Nismo alloys*

and where I can get them ??

Cheers,

Umar.


----------



## xsvoid (Sep 15, 2002)

*ignore that last comment*

found out they are LM GT4 GT500 Model Black Color 18 x 9.5J .

helps if I actually read the spec sheet.


----------



## umr4n (Aug 26, 2004)

thats madd


----------



## Toby Broom (Aug 25, 2003)

The black Nismo Alloys were made in ~2001 they only made 200 sets and you can't get them anymore unless you buy a Z-Tune


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

Toby Broom said:


> The black Nismo Alloys were made in ~2001 they only made 200 sets and you can't get them anymore unless you buy a Z-Tune


But you can still get the TE 37 Ray's wheel right? Then find 4 Nismo stickers...!!!


----------



## xsvoid (Sep 15, 2002)

LOL !!



psd1 said:


> But you can still get the TE 37 Ray's wheel right? Then find 4 Nismo stickers...!!!


----------



## Toby Broom (Aug 25, 2003)

Well you could buy some GT4's get them painted in black and buy the stickers. Or you could do what I did buy a 2nd hand set.

BTW the stickers are ~£65


----------



## stew-s (Sep 16, 2004)

if that car was a woman,id want to marry it....or something like that.


----------



## kj_mini (Jan 22, 2005)

that car is beautiful. wonder if they'd part exchange my car and house, BMX, PS2 and a few DVDs.

:'(


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

I WANT ONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

IF I ONE THE LOTTERY first thing i would do is order one of them  

alex


----------



## stew-s (Sep 16, 2004)

GTRalex said:


> I WANT ONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> IF I ONE THE LOTTERY first thing i would do is order one of them
> 
> alex


i almost had 6 numbers last night. got 5...but on two lines. and the 6th number was one out.


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

OH KNOW MATE I FEEL FOR YA   

WOULD YOU DO THE SAME AS ME AND GET ONE OF THOSE :smokin: 

ALEX


----------

